# What Substrate should I use?



## Mr.Smith (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello, I'm new to the whole sphere of Mantis stuff, and I was wondering if some of you guys could recommend me a substrate to use... I have found many substrates, but I just cant decide on which one to use, or get. I am getting an Spiny Flower Mantis (Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii)


----------



## Vlodek (Aug 17, 2014)

Paper towels! Cheap, easy to clean and each shop has them.


----------



## happy1892 (Aug 17, 2014)

Potting soil? Or do those things have pesticides?


----------



## Vlodek (Aug 17, 2014)

Coco fiber is another option.


----------



## Ranitomeya (Aug 17, 2014)

Potting soil is usually composed of composted greenwaste. There could be toxins from plants or from chemicals that were used on the plants.
It's also a very good way to introduce harmful bacteria, parasites, and fungi into enclosures.

Paper towels are convenient because you can see if they get dirty, they don't come with a wide variety of contaminants, and they can be quickly replaced.


----------



## Mr.Smith (Aug 17, 2014)

I have some coco fiber, but I heard mantises don't get much footing with them, I was thinking about getting some Sphagnum orchid moss, It helps with humidity, but I heard it stinks?


----------



## twolfe (Aug 17, 2014)

I, too, use paper towels in many of my enclosures (net &amp; 80 ounce plastic enclosures). I've used cocoa fiber in the past in some of my terrariums. My mantids were rarely on the bottom of the enclosure, and I never noticed any issues with this.


----------



## Toxic (Aug 17, 2014)

Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii don't do well with high humidity..... So use paper towel or like I do have no substrate..... I normally just have fine mesh at the bottom with these...... Spray then a very little amount of water just n the walls (not the mantis) once a week.....


----------



## Rick (Aug 17, 2014)

For many years I used sphagnum moss (sold as orchid moss). The orchid moss brand is very clean and looks nice. It holds a lot of moisture as well. The downside is that it is somewhat expensive. I would not use the coco fiber stuff which is sold under various brand names. It is quite messy and can dry out quickly. But what many people do, including myself, is use plain white paper towels. If you want a more natural look use the moss.


----------



## Digger (Aug 17, 2014)

Paper towels. Or no substrate at all.


----------



## Mr.Smith (Aug 17, 2014)

Well, I got an Exo Terra Invertebrate Terrarium + Kit, so I am going to use something decorative... I am most likely going to use Sphagnum Moss...


----------



## Toxic (Aug 17, 2014)

I'd advise against any spraying of the substate... I just smear a drop of water across the wall or mesh in front of this species (Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii), they really don't do well when it's humid or damp for some reason....


----------



## Rick (Aug 17, 2014)

Mr.Smith said:


> Well, I got an Exo Terra Invertebrate Terrarium + Kit, so I am going to use something decorative... I am most likely going to use Sphagnum Moss...


Good choice. Be sure you don't get that stuff that is treated. The kind I like is labeled as orchid moss and is sold at places like Lowe's.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 18, 2014)

I use paper towel in my nymph cups and sphagnum moss in my "display" tanks.

get the plain brown new zealand stuff (you can get it at petsmart in the reptile aisle or at a garden center) not the cool looking moss.

the exoterra tanks are very nice my idolos and orchids lived in them

careful not to get a ton of water in the moss for pseudos. it holds for a long time.


----------



## happy1892 (Aug 18, 2014)

I rarely use substrate, but I do not have species that need it for humidity.


----------



## Mr.Smith (Aug 20, 2014)

Since it will only arrive as a nymph I decided to try paper towels, and they were easy (durable) to work with. Once she gets bigger I will move up to using actual substrates...


----------



## dmina (Sep 1, 2014)

Good choice..


----------

